# DNA 200 Lavaboxes stolen from vapemeet



## Paulie (8/9/15)

There crime everywhere you go...

"To the individuals who stole the LAVABOX DNA 200 prototypes last night,

After VapeBlast 2015 last night, our team was tired from a long 12 hour day. We set out for some dinner at a local bar and grill for about 45 minutes before retiring to the hotel. When we return to our rental car our heart sank as we realize the window had been smashed and our beloved LAVABOX prototypes were stolen from the car.

We understand that the wait for these awesome new devices can be too much to bear at times. However, now we will not be able to share these awesome devices with our vape community at Vape Blast for the rest of the weekend.

We were going to send the devices to be reviewed by our YouTube reviewer community, but since you have the devices now, would you mind trowing up a video with your first impressions? We would like to share them with everyone. Please be aware, the LAVABOX DNA 200 has updatable firmware that can be accessed via PC computer, not the two Macs that you stole. There is also multiple presets that you can use to dial in your perfect vape. If you have a Titanium atty, don't worry - the LAVABOX can use it for temp control as well. Enjoy the new devices, don't worry about the window. We had rental insurance.

Aloha Nui Loa, VOLCANO"

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...en_letter_from_volcano_to_the_ones_who_stole/

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (8/9/15)

Wow. That is just low.


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/9/15)

thats rude ..


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/9/15)

Methinks the Macs were the intended targets and the Lavaboxes was likely just part of the collateral damage.

Maybe people should learn to place stuff out of sight or in the boot BEFORE they park the vehicle, and NOT take a wallet out the BIG bag of electronics in the boot in plain view of everyone at your destination... 
A trip to offload the precious cargo at the hotel before could also have worked.

Slight bit of planning ahead can save you lots of headaches later on. If you carry on trusting everybody or underestimating crooks, you just end up being a victim - no matter where in the world you are.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## whatalotigot (8/9/15)

Please post pics and serials if you have.. These cannot go without being found. Whoever stole these did something stupid they will have to bury them and never have them seen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (8/9/15)

Paulie said:


> There crime everywhere you go...
> 
> "To the individuals who stole the LAVABOX DNA 200 prototypes last night,
> 
> ...


Would they be traceable via the Evolve uploads?


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

and here i was thinking that someone had a dna-200 at the ecigssa meet and i didnt get a chance to see it !!!!

this is wrong on so many levels! hope they suffering with dry hits !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (10/9/15)

I'll give the computers back I'm keeping the mods lol.

Sorry my terrible humour. 



Take me to the clouds


----------

